
Remove Duplicates from the “Open With” Right-Click Menu in Mac OS X - nikolay
http://osxdaily.com/2013/01/22/fix-open-with-menu-mac-os-x/
======
nikolay

        /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/Support/lsregister -kill -r -domain local -domain user && killall Finder

